# Man, the Routan with the 3.6L Pentastar really moves...



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

Click here for video. 

I took it out for a spin now that it's broken in. It's such a huge improvement from the 2010 Routan we used to have with the 3.8L V6. 

Damn thing is quicker than most of the cars I've owned in my life. :laugh:

I better keep it in Eco mode so my wife doesn't get any tickets.


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

nice! I have the 2011 Routan and love the engine too. But, I have a 2010 GTI and it feels way quicker than the Routan... but from your numbers, it looks like it's the same!

Nice cars in the garage too


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

micah360 said:


> nice! I have the 2011 Routan and love the engine too. But, I have a 2010 GTI and it feels way quicker than the Routan... but from your numbers, it looks like it's the same!
> 
> Nice cars in the garage too


Smaller and lighter will always feel quicker IMO. But I'm happy with the peppiness with it, its good enough that it doesn't make me miss my old HHR SS too much.


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

tuanies said:


> Smaller and lighter will always feel quicker IMO. But I'm happy with the peppiness with it, its good enough that it doesn't make me miss my old HHR SS too much.


Engines with torque always feel quicker too. The way the 3.6 in the Routan builds power (not much under 5000 RPM, then a rush to redline) means it feels slower than it really is.

I think in a fair fight the GTI would be a little quicker, but it would be easy to catch someone off guard in a minivan. 

I used to have an A3 2.0T (more or less same car as GTI) and the best 0-60 I ever got out of it was a 6.6 by dropping the clutch and hammering the shifts. 

A3 2.0T video for comparison...


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

I knew ours was quick, but I didn't realize it was that quick.


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

Trail Ryder said:


> I knew ours was quick, but I didn't realize it was that quick.


The standard _Your Mileage May Vary_ applies. As you can see, I was driving in 25*F air. That should net 15+ hp alone due to denser air.

Car & Driver corrects all their runs to standard atmospheric conditions (and runs multiple passes in multiple directions).

That means the 6.9 I ran would correct to a mid 7 second time on C&D's stopwatch. :thumbup:


----------



## sladethesleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been pleasantly surprised. It's definitely a modern high reving engine. It feels like it struggles 0-35 between the engine sounds and the transmission, but man, 50-70 to pass someone...smooth and quiet and deceptively fast. 

Just need to dump the energy saving tires. man those don't have crap for traction.


----------

